# Washer floor drain flood?



## peterjames (Mar 11, 2010)

My washing machine empties into a laundry tub. Then it goes in to the vertical stack. After that it goes down the horizontal pipe in the basement concrete. The problem is, it floods the floor drain. But once all the water is out of the laundry tub, it soon seeps back into the floor drain it flooded.
1. How can I prevent the flood in the first place?
2. Can I cap it off with an abs pipe and cap?
3. Can I just over the drain with hydraulic cement and not have an overflow? (I know that sounds drastic.)


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Try running a plumbers snake thru the floor drain pipe. Mine did the same thing, come to find out the year I bought the house they had hooked up to city sewer and whoever did it had packed some sort of garbage in it. Pulled a whole wad out and now it works fine.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

This seems like a question a licensed plumber would already know the answer to


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Anti-wingnut said:


> This seems like a question a licensed plumber would already know the answer to


A licensed plumber would know.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Anti-wingnut said:


> This seems like a question a licensed plumber would already know the answer to





KillerToiletSpider said:


> A licensed plumber would know.


Mr. Toilet Spider,

You missed my cynicism and sense of irony. To you I say "duh".


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

